# HS928 HONDA tires



## joffsordyl (Dec 4, 2021)

I have these odd size Honda tires, they are 14x4.50-6. will a 15x5.00-6 Carlisle tire fit? Honda replacement tires are way to expensive, but I don't have a lot of options if want that exact size (14x4.50-6). Carlisle has better tread design. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

whoops


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Since both tires are for a 6" rim, certainly they will fit. Are they tube type, I wouldn't think there would be any problem, if they are tubeless does the tire bead look it will seal properly on the edge of the rim. 
Installed, the machine would sit 1/2" higher at the axle, and the tires would be 1/4" wider on each side. Anything on the machine that close to the sidewall? The tire would travel 1 1/2" farther per each revolution. If you have a hydrostatic drive the travel would be a moot point.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

install mis matched tires?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

joffsordyl said:


> I have these odd size Honda tires, they are 14x4.50-6. will a 15x5.00-6 Carlisle tire fit? Honda replacement tires are way to expensive, but I don't have a lot of options if want that exact size (14x4.50-6). Carlisle has better tread design. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


Yes, the Carlisle 15 x 5.00-6 Snow Hogs will fit on the Honda rims. I made the same swap a couple years ago. You'll have to adjust your scrapper bar up about 1/4" - 1/2" because Snow Hog tires are slightly taller and tip the bucket forward ever so slightly which is the perfect "attack angle" for a 2-stage snow blower. One call out. If you have a Drainz-It quick connect hose connected to your oil drain, the taller tire will creates some clearance issues with the hose. I ended up adding a brass 90 degree elbow off the oil drain and running the Drain-It hose out the back. If you don't have a Drainz-It you're good to go with the Carlisle 15x5.00-6 Snow Hogs. Not sure about everyone else, but I run the Snow Hogs with 13lbs of air pressure.


----------



## joffsordyl (Dec 4, 2021)

ST1300 said:


> Since both tires are for a 6" rim, certainly they will fit. Are they tube type, I wouldn't think there would be any problem, if they are tubeless does the tire bead look it will seal properly on the edge of the rim.
> Installed, the machine would sit 1/2" higher at the axle, and the tires would be 1/4" wider on each side. Anything on the machine that close to the sidewall? The tire would travel 1 1/2" farther per each revolution. If you have a hydrostatic drive the travel would be a moot point.


Great, I appreciate that. Because originally I ordered 2 ariens wheels and tires but the wheel was a tiny bit to small to fit axle. I thought about drilling them out or honing them but I'm not going to screw up and find it wouldn't work. Your answer was exactly what I wanted to see! Thanks again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

joffsordyl said:


> I have these odd size Honda tires, they are 14x4.50-6. will a 15x5.00-6 Carlisle tire fit? Honda replacement tires are way to expensive, but I don't have a lot of options if want that exact size (14x4.50-6). Carlisle has better tread design. Thanks in advance for any and all replies.


HSS928 tires are part number 42751-V45-B20 and are (15X5.00-6). They're $31.50 at PartsPak: StackPath

That's less than half of the HS928 42751-V41-003 price.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

joffsordyl said:


> Great, I appreciate that. Because originally I ordered 2 ariens wheels and tires but the wheel was a tiny bit to small to fit axle. I thought about drilling them out or honing them but I'm not going to screw up and find it wouldn't work. Your answer was exactly what I wanted to see! Thanks again.


Question. What year and model is your Honda snow blower? Most of the early model Honda HS series snow blowers used a 2-piece rim with two sides that bolted together with a gasket between them to form the rim. The 2-piece design is prone to leaking. Not a big deal. Just need to add air more frequently. Eventually Honda abandoned the 2-pice design and started using 1-piece rims for better reliability. You can buy those 1-piece rims for about $90.00 for the set of two. Part# is 42710-V41-003. Again, not mandatory for the tire swap, but now is the time to do it if you're unhappy with the 2-piece rims losing air.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just install a tube in the 2 piece rim .... have them in my 2 piece rims as intended.


----------

